# First log-in to horde, failed :(



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

After finishing the last part of configuration(at least based on the tutorial I followed) which is the gui configuration of horde, imp, turba, I got an error that says "Fatal Error" then underneath "Fobbiden" and another phrase underneath which I dont remember. This happened right after I clicked the "*Generate Horde Configuration*" button. I closed my browser, deleted the cache, launched it again and point it to myserver/horde. A horde login screen showed, entered my username which was actually the username I am using in my machine(which I am doubtful is right?), but failed to log-in. I guess I should have added a user but it's too late now. 

Here's the tutorial I followed. 


> *Administration->Setup->Address Book (turba):*
> - Should we display an import/export link in Turbaâ€™s menu: check
> - Select any applications that should be linked in Turba's menu: Imp
> - Name of client addressbook: localsql
> ...



Maybe you could point which part I did wrong???
And since we're at it, should I add a user to horde which I could use to log in? If so, how?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2009)

> What backend should we use for authenticating users to Horde? = Let a Horde application handle authentication
> The application which is providing authentication = imp



Which choices are available? With this choice, an application called 'imp' should authenticate any logins.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2009)

Also note that the host's user accounts usually have nothing to do with a web application (unless that application is configured to use those local accounts). 

It's also best not to use the same username for both and certainly not the same passwords.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Which choices are available?


Do you mean other choices aside from the one chose? I don't remeber and if I would look into it I can't because I can't log-in.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> With this choice, an application called 'imp' should authenticate any logins.


Yup that makes sense...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2009)

```
[port]mail/horde-imp[/port]            Webmail system for IMAP/POP3 mailboxes
```

hm..


----------



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Also note that the host's user accounts usually have nothing to do with a web application (unless that application is configured to use those local accounts).
> 
> It's also best not to use the same username for both and certainly not the same passwords.



Thank you.. I didn't know that... And no it's not configured to use local accounts. Adding my system's username was a mistake.

How would I actually add a user which I could use for that particular config question? I didn't read or get prompted to add users prior to that...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=horde+add+users

Some mailing list stuff at the top there.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

this might help..
in httpd-error.log:

```
[Fri Oct 16 19:10:30 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/server-status
[Fri Oct 16 20:19:30 2009] [error] [client 203.111.229.186] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
[Fri Oct 16 20:19:31 2009] [error] [client 203.111.229.186] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
[Fri Oct 16 20:21:09 2009] [error] [client 192.168.100.1] Invalid method in request \x80\x8c\x01\x03\x01
[Fri Oct 16 20:21:09 2009] [error] [client 192.168.100.1] Invalid method in request \x80\x8c\x01\x03\x01
```

in httpd-horde-error.log:

```
[Fri Oct 16 18:44:08 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 18:44:08 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `www.example.com' does NOT match server name!?
[Fri Oct 16 18:44:09 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 18:44:09 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `www.example.com' does NOT match server name!?
[Fri Oct 16 18:52:20 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 18:52:21 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 19:00:53 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 19:00:54 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 19:07:30 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 19:07:31 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 19:09:57 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 19:09:58 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 19:10:26 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Oct 16 19:10:27 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
```


----------



## frustphil (Oct 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://www.google.com/search?q=horde+add+users
> 
> Some mailing list stuff at the top there.



I tried adding a user but it failed to log in.
Here's what I did.
As a horde user... 

```
mysql>  INSERT INTO horde_users (user_uid, user_pass) VALUES ('admin', 'admin');
Query OK, 1 row affected (0.01 sec)
```

there must be something wrong with IMP?


----------



## frustphil (Oct 19, 2009)

hmmmm, I checked myserver/horde/imp/test.php and I found an error. I am guessing it's the reason I could not log-in to horde. Here's the error:

```
config/conf.php: No
The file ./config/conf.php appears to be missing. You must generate this file as an administrator via Horde. See horde/docs/INSTALL.
```

Google suggests to delete the conf.php so horde would generate a new one. It did generate but the problem still persists. Any help???


----------



## joian241peace (Oct 20, 2009)

*horde, ldap and dovecot*

hello everyone, i have installed horde application to into freebsd through ldap authentication but error occurred. I cannot login to horde-imp..what might be the possible configuration? Any help will be appreciated...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2009)

Previous post merged in due to similar problem.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 21, 2009)

I can now log-in to horde using IMAP as an authentication backend. I also had to change the "How should we connect to the database?" value to TCP/IP...


----------

